# Exo terra and heat mat



## Wonderpants (Jun 17, 2020)

Brought these two yesterday, so I’m on the way! 

 I was going to put the heat mat on the back so it’s out of sight behind the background, but as this is polystyrene, I’m wondering if it might insulate the enclosure from the heat, and even if it might melt.

Plus, what’s the most effective way to attach the heat mat?

Thanks!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 17, 2020)

What species are you keeping? Is a heat mat necessary? Most species don't need extra heat unless they are in a very cold room. 

I'm not sure if the background will melt, but i kind of doubt it will because exo terra is designed for reptiles which often require heat. 

The best way to attach a heat pad is to peel the back off and stick the pad to the surface like a sticker.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 17, 2020)

species is important for answer, summer in most places now.


----------

